# Is this a good deal on a laptop



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Been hunting round for laptops and just wondering if this will be any good. Not really into gaming, it will be used for net, photo editing (lightrooms), word documents etc.

I know as soon as you buy these things they are out of date and I have no clue about the acronyms and what they mean so any advice would be great.

http://www.johnlewis.com/samsung-35...004b9f7eda&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73

Thanks


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Seems a good spec for what you are using it for

i7 is the processor
8gb ram to run programs
1 tb is the storage, ie how many photos or music it can store. 1tb is more than adequate for most people


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very well spec'd. Good price and you cant go wrong with a samsung and the i7. More than what you need really.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

good spec and price,
if you can, have a look at the laptop in store to just see if you like the feel and build of the laptop, some of the cheaper Samsungs can feel a bit plasticy, like the Toshiba's satellite pro's, 

if this is the model i'm thinking though they don't feel to bad to use and the island keys are well spaced, all personal opinion tbf
if you were set on buying online see how the price compares but at the mo is currently £80 cheaper than ebuyer!
otherwise looks good!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Penismaster1982 said:


> Been hunting round for laptops and just wondering if this will be any good. Not really into gaming, it will be used for net, photo editing (lightrooms), word documents etc.
> 
> I know as soon as you buy these things they are out of date and I have no clue about the acronyms and what they mean so any advice would be great.
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to build a PC you gimp?!
Girling out England, AS USUAL


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I thought you were going to build a PC you gimp?!
> Girling out England, AS USUAL


haha its money mate. Need something reliable. If its anything like your dpf then buying new is the only way to go :lol:


----------

